# Diablo 3: Einhorn-Level statt Kuh-Level - So gelangt ihr in das quietschbunte Easter-Egg



## SebastianThoeing (24. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Einhorn-Level statt Kuh-Level - So gelangt ihr in das quietschbunte Easter-Egg* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Einhorn-Level statt Kuh-Level - So gelangt ihr in das quietschbunte Easter-Egg


----------



## AshLambert (24. Mai 2012)

lol, dieses Internetmeme mit den Ponys war schon dämlich als es rauskam. 
Ging nicht noch mehr lore & art style breaking @ Blizz? ~~
Als ob "Whimsael" nicht ausgereicht hätte...
Ich werd mir das auf keinen Fall ingame geben. Obwohl, eigentlich hab ich eh schon garkeine Lust mehr auf D3, von daher...bin wieder bei LoD.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (24. Mai 2012)

AshLambert schrieb:


> lol, dieses Internetmeme mit den Ponys war schon dämlich als es rauskam.
> Ging nicht noch mehr lore & art style breaking @ Blizz? ~~
> Als ob "Whimsael" nicht ausgereicht hätte...
> Ich werd mir das auf keinen Fall ingame geben. Obwohl, eigentlich hab ich eh schon garkeine Lust mehr auf D3, von daher...bin wieder bei LoD.


 
... klingt nach dem typischen Starwars-Fan, der nicht über Spaceballs lachen kann...

Soll jetzt kein persönlicher Angriff sein, aber ich finde diese bierernsten Lore-Verfechter einfach nur schrecklich. Ja keine lustigen Witzchen einbauen, ja kein bisschen Selbstironie.
Ich finde es gut, dass Blizzard hier Humor beweißt und gleichzeitig die "Diablo ist so schrecklich bunt"-Meckerer ein wenig auf die Schippe nimmt.

Und letztendlich gilt für Diablo genau das Gleiche wie für WOW. Es ist Blizzard´s Lore und dementsprechend können sie daran ändern, was immer sie wollen. Wo steht irgendwo geschrieben, dass es zu der Diablo-Welt nicht ein quietschbuntes Paralleluniversum gibt?

Tut doch nicht so erwachsen, möchte ich da manchem einfach mal so anstelle von Wirt´s drittem Bein an den Kopf werfen.


----------



## LostHero (26. Mai 2012)

Die Frage is eher ob bei den (gold)Kosten sich die Drops in dem Level lohnen. Der Cow-Level hat ja immer sehr gut und sehr viel Zeugs gedropt .


----------



## Mothman (26. Mai 2012)

Ein Bekannter von mir war da wohl schon drin. Hab ihn aber bisher nicht fragen können, ob es sich gelohnt hat. 

Mir ist das erstmal zu anstrengend. Ich versuche erstmal, wie weit ich es noch solo schaffe.


----------



## Enisra (26. Mai 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Die Frage is eher ob bei den (gold)Kosten sich die Drops in dem Level lohnen. Der Cow-Level hat ja immer sehr gut und sehr viel Zeugs gedropt .


 
nach dem ich ein Bild auf spiegel.de gesehen habe würde ich schon deswegen da rein wollen um mir das selbst anzusehen


----------



## ElKodo (26. Mai 2012)

die drops lohnen sich nicht wirklich.


----------



## TwoSnake (31. Mai 2012)

doch auf inferno schon!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (31. Mai 2012)

Schade, dass easter eggs heute schon nach 2 Wochen bekannt sind. Früher haben manche Jahre gebraucht, um welche zu finden. Die Freude war umso größer.


----------

